# McGregor vs Dos Anjos



## barsnack

Dos Anjos pulled out with a suspected broken foot...fu**ing disappointing...but still some great fights to be made....Nate Diaz would be a cracker


----------



## superdrol

Cue mcgregor calling him a chicken and backing out like he did with his last title fight when aldo did his rib lol  injurys happen, that's life

i was looking forward to it but it'll happen later in the year now I guess, the rest of the card does look good tho, I missed the women's title where she won so I will look forward to seeing her fight her first defence, I get the feeling the women's title will go round a few then return to a dominant champ once again, just a feeling I have...


----------



## FelonE1

He's scared lol pussyclart


----------



## FelonE1

McGregor would destroy Diaz,his last few fights have been sh1t


----------



## barsnack

FelonE said:


> McGregor would destroy Diaz,his last few fights have been sh1t


 Diaz looked very impressive against Johnson last time out....Cerrone apartnly has said he's ready to fight again, although he would have to do a weight cut, read he is allowed to use IV, as he lost half his intestines ina motocross incident


----------



## superdrol

FelonE said:


> McGregor would destroy Diaz


 That'd be some fight in the trash talking alone lol, Diaz can spout some s**t when he wants to


----------



## Pinky

Bummer, was really looking forward to that, ay well there be a next time  imo i think conor would lay him out, but we will see


----------



## barsnack

superdrol said:


> That'd be some fight in the trash talking alone lol, Diaz can spout some s**t when he wants to


 normally need subtitles for him though


----------



## RepsForJesus

Diaz / Cerrone / Alvarez, i'll take either of the 3.

RDA clearly not ready to change his bum life.

*puts red panties away*


----------



## barsnack

McGregor vs Diaz confirmed.....pretty excited for that


----------



## bjaminny

barsnack said:


> McGregor vs Diaz confirmed.....pretty excited for that


 Yep, should be a great fight.


----------



## barsnack

bjaminny said:


> Yep, should be a great fight.


 cant wait for the press conference...there having another one similar to the 'Go Big Event', where they get all the fighters and few extra's on the stage....its the one, were Mcgregor phrased 'red panty night'....thing with Diaz, he'll probably throw a chair once McGregor rips the piss...cant wait


----------



## ironman1985bcn

bjaminny said:


> Yep, should be a great fight.


 Diaz down in first round. Not even close to McGregor...

McGregor will have trouble finding oponents if they have a belt or something to lose...


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Nate Diaz fight is only done because he does some silly trashtalk which is even hard to understand what is coming out of his mouth tbh...

I Im angry to dos Anjos as I was looking forward forr that fight.


----------



## bjaminny

barsnack said:


> cant wait for the press conference...there having another one similar to the 'Go Big Event', where they get all the fighters and few extra's on the stage....its the one, were Mcgregor phrased 'red panty night'....thing with Diaz, he'll probably throw a chair once McGregor rips the piss...cant wait


 He will wind Diaz up. Bait him at every opportunity saying he's doing Diaz a favour by allowing the fight to happen lol


----------



## RepsForJesus

barsnack said:


> cant wait for the press conference...there having another one similar to the 'Go Big Event', where they get all the fighters and few extra's on the stage....its the one, were Mcgregor phrased 'red panty night'....thing with Diaz, *he'll probably throw a chair once McGregor rips the piss*...cant wait


 This - I can foresee an impromptu pre or post fight beat down for Mcgregor.



ironman1985bcn said:


> Diaz down in first round. Not even close to McGregor...
> 
> McGregor will have trouble finding oponents if they have a belt or something to lose...


 I dunno, i reckon Diaz will have the better reach and if he doesnt rush in could attempt to out box him for a few rounds at least. Would love a Diaz win.


----------



## bjaminny

ironman1985bcn said:


> Diaz down in first round. Not even close to McGregor...
> 
> McGregor will have trouble finding oponents if they have a belt or something to lose...


 I reckon Diaz will come swinging. Come out fighting on his emotions and McGregor will capitalise


----------



## 19072

Diaz is a clown! UFC picking him as he will pull in PPV. Just to get TKO in the first round!!

Cant stand those Diaz brothers...


----------



## ironman1985bcn

bjaminny said:


> I reckon Diaz will come swinging. Come out fighting on his emotions and McGregor will capitalise


 Diaz gets too emotional, McGregor will wind him up nice in the press taking the piss out of him.

And first round before Diaz settlees his head down propperly he will try and get Conor... Conor wins haalf the fights at the press because of this.


----------



## RepsForJesus

herc said:


> Diaz is a clown! UFC picking him as he will pull in PPV. Just to get TKO in the first round!!
> 
> Cant stand those Diaz brothers...


 Don't be scared homie, stockton 209, what...


----------



## barsnack

herc said:


> Diaz is a clown! UFC picking him as he will pull in PPV. Just to get TKO in the first round!!
> 
> Cant stand those Diaz brothers...


 Who would you have preferred?


----------



## 19072

barsnack said:


> Who would you have preferred?


 cowboy


----------



## bjaminny

barsnack said:


> Who would you have preferred?


 Edgar


----------



## barsnack

herc said:


> cowboy


 at Featherweight, then defo....no way the UFC would have made that fight....mcggregor gets beat by Edgar, he loses the shine of fighting the lightweights


----------



## FelonE1

barsnack said:


> at Featherweight, then defo....no way the UFC would have made that fight....mcggregor gets beat by Edgar, he loses the shine of fighting the lightweights


 Edgar refused the fight,so did Aldo. Like Dana said everyone wants to fight Mcgregor. ....until they get offered the fight.

Mcgregor in the 1st.


----------



## 12 gauge

Shame Khabib Nurmagomedov is out of action, he's most probably the only one that would've beat Mcgregor.


----------



## coke

12 gauge said:


> Shame Khabib Nurmagomedov is out of action, he's most probably the only one that would've beat Mcgregor.


 He's fighting tony Ferguson soon, if I remember correctly.


----------



## 12 gauge

coke said:


> He's fighting tony Ferguson soon, if I remember correctly.


 I read somewhere that he's retired due to injuries.


----------



## barsnack

FelonE said:


> Edgar refused the fight,so did Aldo. Like Dana said everyone wants to fight Mcgregor. ....until they get offered the fight.
> 
> Mcgregor in the 1st.


 I'd like to see him take on Holly Holm next...first multi weight / gender fighter


----------



## barsnack

12 gauge said:


> Shame Khabib Nurmagomedov is out of action, he's most probably the only one that would've beat Mcgregor.


 fighting ferguson in april....he's shite to watch...surprised he's never been charged with rape, the way he lies on everyone and dummy rides them


----------



## RepsForJesus

barsnack said:


> I'd like to see him take on Holly Holm next...first multi weight / gender fighter


 He's probably already planning on calling her out fs


----------



## 12 gauge

barsnack said:


> fighting ferguson in april....he's shite to watch...surprised he's never been charged with rape, the way he lies on everyone and dummy rides them


 His wrestling is the best in the UFC, wrestling might not be as exciting to watch as striking but that's no reason why someone who is good at it wouldn't/shouldn't use it to win, besides many actually appreciate watching him take people down and control them on the ground.


----------



## barsnack

12 gauge said:


> His wrestling is the best in the UFC, wrestling might not be as exciting to watch as striking but that's no reason why someone who is good at it wouldn't/shouldn't use it to win, besides many actually appreciate watching him take people down and control them on the ground.


 no doubt he's highly skilled...but he isn't called the 'carpet' for nothing...as much as I appreciate wrestlers, he's just boring...personal preference


----------



## daztheman86

Connor vs nate at 170 pounds.


----------



## 12 gauge

barsnack said:


> no doubt he's highly skilled...but he isn't called the 'carpet' for nothing...as much as I appreciate wrestlers, he's just boring...personal preference


 Apparently the UFC turned down his offer to step in for RDA, not surprising really as he's been out for too long, he needs to work his way back to the top


----------



## barsnack

12 gauge said:


> Apparently the UFC turned down his offer to step in for RDA, not surprising really as he's been out for too long, he needs to work his way back to the top


 his fight against Ferguson, is as hard as they come....should be a great match....its actually a really good divison, made better if McGregor is sticking about


----------



## RepsForJesus

Haven't read or watched Dana's announcement of Diaz stepping in but apparently he implied that if successful Conor would stick around at that weight and fight Lawlor next


----------



## bjaminny

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FUFCUnitedKingdom%2Fvideos%2F971992562836694%2F

this is quality


----------



## bjaminny

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FUFCUnitedKingdom%2Fvideos%2F972012889501328%2F

quality. Verdict please people. Diaz look scared? Could the height and range going to work against Conor?


----------



## 0161M

bjaminny said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FUFCUnitedKingdom%2Fvideos%2F972012889501328%2F
> 
> quality. Verdict please people. Diaz look scared? Could the height and range going to work against Conor?


 So excited for this

First of, neither diaz brother are scared to fight anyone

I think Diaz will make connor look human for the first couple of rounds

He is correct connor has beaten midgets, most of whom hit him. Mendez landed many clean shots on connor, Diaz has 10 inches more reach than mendes and much more accurate punching. Plus lets not forget nates ju jitsu, it is spectacular, his fight with jim miller blew me away.

I think diaz would win if it wasnt short notice. The fact nate needs to cut 15 pounds to make 170 shows he is really out of shape, he has been offered a million dollars to fight and thats why its happening.

I still believe diaz can do it though, he has an iron chin, great cardio (wont have for this fight), great boxing and great ju jitsu. He has everything he needs to beat connor

he is 7/2 to do so, and that is only because its stupidly short notice

still worth a punt, anderson silva and diaz returns 5/1


----------



## Gavinmcl

McGregor will win this , I honestly think cerrone could provide an upset if he faced Conor , he's not the better fighter but his kicks are lethal and if he was to get few leg kicks in first round he could limit Conor's movement , I would still edge on mcgregor win however but sometimes s**t gets turned upside down in UFC


----------



## barsnack

0161M said:


> So excited for this
> 
> First of, neither diaz brother are scared to fight anyone
> 
> I think Diaz will make connor look human for the first couple of rounds
> 
> He is correct connor has beaten midgets, most of whom hit him. Mendez landed many clean shots on connor, Diaz has 10 inches more reach than mendes and much more accurate punching. Plus lets not forget nates ju jitsu, it is spectacular, his fight with jim miller blew me away.
> 
> I think diaz would win if it wasnt short notice. The fact nate needs to cut 15 pounds to make 170 shows he is really out of shape, he has been offered a million dollars to fight and thats why its happening.
> 
> I still believe diaz can do it though, he has an iron chin, great cardio (wont have for this fight), great boxing and great ju jitsu. He has everything he needs to beat connor
> 
> he is 7/2 to do so, and that is only because its stupidly short notice
> 
> still worth a punt, anderson silva and diaz returns 5/1


 McGregor hit the nail on the head...as good as Diaz looks standing up, he's predicatable...diaz has never done well against kicks...whats he goinna do when mcgreogr catches him with a spinning kick to the chest....big fan of both, but im going with McGregor....and yeah, neither diaz bro's are scared...just hard to understand


----------



## MR RIGSBY

FelonE said:


> Edgar refused the fight,so did Aldo. Like Dana said everyone wants to fight Mcgregor. ....until they get offered the fight.
> 
> Mcgregor in the 1st.


 Dana is full of s**t to be fair, If I was Aldo or Edgar I'd turn the fight down at a weeks notice. Realistically both are due a shot at Conor, be fu**ing stupid to rush into it just to pull Dana out the s**t. It's not like he's treat either of them well.


----------



## barsnack

MR RIGSBY said:


> Dana is full of s**t to be fair, If I was Aldo or Edgar I'd turn the fight down at a weeks notice. Realistically both are due a shot at Conor, be fu**ing stupid to rush into it just to pull Dana out the s**t. It's not like he's treat either of them well.


 Aldo is injured I think...but Aldo, I wouldn't be surprised if he did turn it down...and not for fear, but like Rousey, he knows he needs to be as best prepared as possible, cause another loss to McGregor , would severely hurt his career...Diaz is the best option at the minute....but yeah, Dana is a w**ker...money orientated, but then again, UFC wouldn't be were it is without him....I kinda like his scummyness...makes it interersting


----------



## MR RIGSBY

barsnack said:


> Aldo is injured I think...but Aldo, I wouldn't be surprised if he did turn it down...and not for fear, but like Rousey, he knows he needs to be as best prepared as possible, cause another loss to McGregor , would severely hurt his career...Diaz is the best option at the minute....but yeah, Dana is a w**ker...money orientated, but then again, UFC wouldn't be were it is without him....I kinda like his scummyness...makes it interersting


 Oh, don't get me wrong I like Dana aswell, but he does run his mouth at times.

Edgar and Aldo should get a shot at Conor, but both should be given a proper build up. As you say, if either one loses to Mcgregor it really hurts their career so why risk it. I think both deserve more respect than they have been given. C M isn't unbeatable, at the minute the UFC is the Conor show, but that won't last forever. Edgar and Aldo have been at the top for years and personally I think both could defeat McGregor.


----------



## RepsForJesus

Edgar is out with a injuried groin at the minute according to his twitter account.

Did anyone watch the press conference last night when Nate accused Conor of being on steriods, he took it really thick, didnt seem impressed at all.

Was disappointed Nate already threw out the 'no training camp' excuse already! Still want him to win though, or at least make a decent fight out of it. Wonder if they agreed he wouldnt be drug tested, there's no way he hasn't been smoking.


----------



## barsnack

RepsForJesus said:


> Edgar is out with a injuried groin at the minute according to his twitter account.
> 
> Did anyone watch the press conference last night when Nate accused Conor of being on steriods, he took it really thick, didnt seem impressed at all.
> 
> Was disappointed Nate already threw out the 'no training camp' excuse already! Still want him to win though, or at least make a decent fight out of it. Wonder if they agreed he wouldnt be drug tested, there's no way he hasn't been smoking.


 the steroids accusation was a lazy one...but funny, cause he didn't even bother backing it up with facts, just winding McGregor up...Diaz has already got something in his contract were he's guaranteed his next 2 or 3 fights will be 6 figure, so he's happy...cant wait to the big presser


----------



## 12 gauge

barsnack said:


> the steroids accusation was a lazy one...but funny, cause he didn't even bother backing it up with facts, just winding McGregor up...


 First time I've seen Mcgregor get wound up, its funny cause Diaz wasn't saying much and was getting ripped by Connor until he turned the tables with the steroid jibe.


----------

